# DW Review - Wolfgang Uber Ceramic Coating Review



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

:wave: Hello all, 
This is a review on Palm Beach Motor Group's (PBMG) Wolfgang Uber Ceramic Coating kit. Wolfgang is a German molecular science inspired line of premium car care products made in America. http://www.autogeek.net/wolfgang-paint-coating-kit.html

Let me start by saying that I am not a professional detailer, as I have a day job, but have been "propa" detailing for awhile now. I do, however, have a lot of experience with LSP's, and have applied various different coatings.:thumb:

With that being said, I dont have a shop or garage big enough to apply a coating indoors. Since the kit arrived in January, in freezing weather, I made a phone call to a local detailing shop (631 Coatings) and left a message. The owner/manager Andrew called me back and after a chat he graciously let me use some space in his shop to do this coating application :thumb:



Here we have the kit, arrived in a PBMG box, courtesy of our friends at AutoGeek. Consisting of 3 Coating applicators, 2 finger mitt applicators, 2 plush microfiber towels, a 500ml bottle of Wolfgang Auto Bathe, Perfekt Finish Paint Prep, and a 15ml syringe in the cardboard box with instructions.

*Here is the manufacturer's description*

'Wolfgang Uber Ceramic Coating is not a wax or synthetic paint sealant, but rather a clear resin that chemically bonds to clear coat, creating a tough-as-nails shell of protection that can withstand repeated exposure to environmental contaminants without wearing off. Wolfgang Uber Ceramic Coating protects against wash-induced swirl marks, oxidation, bug stains, road salt, water spots, and bird droppings. This actually decreases the cost of maintaining your vehicle because less maintenance is required to keep the exterior looking clean and shiny.

Wolfgang Uber Ceramic Coating is designed for vehicles with a smooth, swirl-free finish. If necessary, use Wolfgang Uber Compound and Finishing Glaze to first polish the paint to a high gloss finish.

The Wolfgang Uber Ceramic Coating Complete Kit includes:

15cc Wolfgang Uber Ceramic Coating
Wolfgang Uber Ceramic Coating provides protection measured in years, not weeks or months. This easy-to-apply coating was designed for painted surfaces, glass, wheels, head lights, and hard exterior plastic trim. It's packaged in a syringe for easy application. Uber Ceramic Coating lasts up to 3 years on painted surfaces, 2 years on wheels and 1 year on glass. It offers protection without compromise. And the shine, it must be seen to believe. A single 15cc syringe will coat up to 3 midsize cars with protection that is unrivaled by a wax or paint sealant.

16 oz. Wolfgang Perfekt Finish Paint Prep
Wolfgang Perfekt Finish Paint Prep is a powerful cleaner that removes unwanted polishing oils, finger prints, fillers, and silicone oils from freshly polished surfaces. What's the importance of removing the aforementioned contaminants before waxing, sealing, or coating your vehicle? Simply put, the cleaner the surface, the better your wax, sealant, or coating will adhere. This critical step is especially important when applying Wolfgang Uber Ceramic Coating, a resin-based surface coating that will only adhere to surfaces that have been first pre-treated with Perfekt Finish Paint Prep.

16 oz. Wolfgang Auto Bathe
Wolfgang Auto Bathe is a rich, high sudsing car shampoo that pampers even the most delicate paint finishes. This high lubricity car wash lathers your vehicle in paint-protecting foam as it loosens and lifts dirt and grime. Wolfgang Auto Bathe leaves your vehicle looking clean, shiny, and virtually water spot-free.

Wolfgang Auto Bathe will please even the most discriminating auto enthusiast. Wolfgang's research and development team began with the idea of a state-of-the-art car wash that would be natural and gentle, yet very effective, making the most of cutting-edge research and development in non-toxic, biodegradable cleansers.

2 Lake Country Coating Applicators
The Lake Country Coating Applicator is a specially designed applicator for applying your favorite surface coating. Constructed using super soft open-cell gold foam, the Lake Country Coating Applicator ensures thin, even coats of your favorite paint, wheel, or glass coating are applied. The Lake Country Coating Applicator and its unique construction minimizes product waste, allowing you to maximize your investment.

2 Gold Wax Finger Pockets
Our Gold Wax Finger Pockets are made of ultra soft foam that wipes on wheel coatings and works in fine polishes on wheels. Like our original finger pockets, the Gold Finger Pockets fit over 3-4 fingers and make it easy to apply products to tight spaces.

2 Wolfgang Concours-Series Microfiber Towel, 16 x 24 inches
The Wolfgang Concours-Series Microfiber Towel is an exceptionally soft, edgeless towel that is designed for buffing off polishes, waxes, and paint sealants. The Wolfgang Concours-Series Microfiber Towel weighs in at an impressive 460 g/m2, making it thick enough for all your detailing needs, without the annoying drag normally associated with towels this thick. At 16 x 24 inches, The Wolfgang Concours-Series Microfiber Towel is large and easy to fold into smaller, more manageable sizes."

*Ok, now for some pics *

Here are a couple before shots as I pulled the 2011 VW Tiguan into the wash bay for a wash with the Wolfgang Auto Bathe.


Lower rear


Side panel


Front


The Shampoo- Wolfgang Auto Bathe


Reddish pink in color, pretty thick soap


Very nice suds :thumb: This shampoo is a good sudsy shampoo that lasted the entire wash and decon, so I felt it was high quality. Smelled awesome, Bubblegum scent if i had to guess, and good cleaning abilities.

*After wash with Auto Bathe and Decontamination *










For the paint prep, I wasnt sure if I would have the time to do a 2 stage machine polish, so I opted for another PBMG product i got in a sale last month from www.Autogeek.net 


*After being Machine polished with white pad and then wiped down with Wolfgang Perfekt Paint Prep and Concours MF:*







The Perfekt Paint Prep was also impressive, as not only did it ensure the surface was clean and ready for bonding with Uber, it smelled great too! I was pleasantly surprised as I caught a whiff of Bubblegum scent again. :thumb: I used one of the Wolfgang Concours Microfiber towels for this part of the detail.





*Ready for the Uber Ceramic Coating!*





15ml Syringe Style applicator method- they recommend making an X on the foam applicator. I made a mess 



Here is a look at the finger mitts, and a close up of the pile on the Concours MF, they were extremely nice to use. I used the second MF for the Coating removal.





Here is a Curing shot-


It applied nicely, despite my shakey hand when it came to getting out just a bit. It wants to cure, no flashing at all. After a minute, I went over the panel again with a tiny amount, just to "even it out" as recommended.

The finger mitts came in handy on the wheels, as suggested by Wolfgang. Really made getting in between all the spokes incredibly easy.





I noticed when applying Uber Ceramic Coating, I did not have the typical "Coating anxiety" that I (and I'm sure other enthusiasts) usually have when doing a coating. I think it was because Uber can be used on practically everything besides the windshield. 
So that is what I did--I got the paint, the glass, headlights and the plastic trim.

*After application of Wolfgang Uber Ceramic Coating*



















I walked around 631 Coatings as the Wolfgang Uber cured for a bit, said hello to a few employees and tried not to drool on any cars....








*After Shots*
2-3 hours after application









This great kit retails for $227.92- http://www.autogeek.net/wolfgang-paint-coating-kit.html
It currently is on sale for $149.99.

Q-Would I use this product again?
A-Yes

I did the entire exterior of the Tiggy (minus the windshield and exhaust tips) and there is about 6-7mls left in the syringe. Considering I probably over-applied a bit, there is still enough to coat another entire vehicle. It was practically worry free, as it went on everything. You just have to watch out and make sure to go over the panel again after a minute to level the coating. Removal was effortless, leaving a smooth surface behind.



Several Days later:
Holding up nicely and seems to be resisting the usual build-up after several hundred miles on the road and a few morning dews. Gives the car a nice uniform "hard shell look" and gloss.



Big Thank you to Autogeek for sending me this great kit to review!

Big Thank you to Whizzer for inviting me on the DW Review Team :thumb:

Big Thank you to 631 Coating for allowing me to use some space in their 
shop on a Saturday for just a shout out. (Andrew had not heard of DW and still let me come in :thumb

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

